# Forum More Stuff At the end of the day  This is impressive.

## shauck

This effect was created using 3D laser light. No backdrop necessary. Pretty amazing.  LG Optimus Hyper Facade in Berlin - Long Version - YouTube

----------


## Uncle Bob

That is cool!

----------

